# о её



## parusky

How would you say this?



We talk about her mistake



мы говорим *ов её* ошибке Vs. мы говорим *о неё* ошибке.

Thank you!


----------



## LilianaB

The first one is correct - in your post. The second alternative from the title.


----------



## JULLIA

lilianab said:


> the first one is correct - in your post. The second alternative from the title.


o ее ошибке
вытер руки об ее полотенце
(вторая буква "е" имеет две точки сверху) у меня нет на клавиатуре.


----------



## LilianaB

Oб её. This is it.


----------



## cacolazatchok

о её ошибке!!! ов ее, what is that Liliana??


----------



## Vektus

О её ошибке.
"Об её" is impossible because the word "её" begins with the sound [j] even if it's a vowel.


----------



## Maroseika

parusky said:


> How would you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> We talk about her mistake
> 
> 
> 
> мы говорим *ов её* ошибке Vs. мы говорим *о неё* ошибке.
> 
> Thank you!



О её or об её. The second variant is preferable, because её begins with a vowel [ийо].
Неё is used only as a personal pronoun in the indirect case, but never as a possessive one: У неё ушел муж и поэтому у неё нет денег.



Vektus said:


> О её ошибке.
> "Об её" is impossible because the word "её" begins with the sound [j] even if it's a vowel.


I'm afraid nobody pronouns её as [йийо], at least after a vowel (preposition o).


----------



## Vektus

Maroseika said:


> О её or об её. The second variant is preferable, because её begins with a vowel [ийо].


 I can't agree with you. I hear such a usage in everyday speech _very seldom_. It can be used, but very rare and it may depend on the region (or you can see it in classic literature, it's a bit old-fashioned). As for me, it sounds not up-to-date as some village dweller say this. In Moscow people usually say "о ее" (I've just asked several people around me, nobody said "об ее")



Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid nobody pronouns её as [йийо], at least after a vowel (preposition o).


I pronoun the 1st sound like something between й and и, but it is still a firm sound and that's because there is no need of "об"


----------



## LilianaB

Both are probably correct, I think.


----------



## JULLIA

Вы не сказали бы "Мы говорили (думали) ОБ ее красоте"-это неправильно.
Но вы сказали бы:" Мы часто вытирали ноги об ее ковер, который лежит у ее двери."
Я думаю, это зависит даже не от произношения местоимения здесь, а от существительного,которое местоимение определяет. (о красоте, об ковер). Вы бы не сказали "о ковер"


----------



## Maroseika

Vektus said:


> I pronoun the 1st sound like something between й and и, but it is still a firm sound and that's because there is no need of "об"



What do you mean "firm sound" and how does it refer to о/об?


----------



## P|O

I'm with Maroseika! 

It's hard for me to read it as "о её ошибке". I pronounce and write it only as "об её ошибке", never in the other way.

P|O


----------



## morbo

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....ort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%EE+%E5%E5

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....=gr_tagging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%EE%E1+%E5%E5

What was meant by "firm" is "voiced consonant", I guess.


----------



## JULLIA

В самом деле--->Говорить,думать, мечтать о чем-то  (о ее фирменной сумке), о ком-то ( о ней)
Удариться обо что-то (об ее кровать,об ее локоть), вытереть руки об ее полотенце, он ударился оБ Нее (не "о нее").
Действительно, нет тут зависимости написания "б" от "ЕЕ". От глагола зависит, скорей всего.


----------



## Maroseika

It looks like the tendency , at least in written language, is really to use о ее, not об ее.
Also, Ushakov says:
Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных е, я, ю, "об" употребляется наряду с "о", причем предпочтительно это последнее: о елях, о его деле, о ее деле, о юности, о ягодах.

However I think Ushakov's "rule" is quite formal and is based on letters, not on sounds: её evidently stand out of the rest words, beginning with plain и, not й, and therefore pronouncing [абыйо] is much easier than [айийо] or [аийо].
At least for me "о её" sounds unnatural.


----------



## morbo

http://slovari.yandex.ru/~%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%B8/%D0%A2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C%20%D0%A3%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0/%D0%9E%D0%B1/


----------



## YKYPEH

I would agree with Jullia. In this example, the case required by the verb has more bearing on the spelling. 

Предложный падеж: 
*Говорить о чём? - О её ошибке.

*Винительный падеж: 
*Стукнуться обо что? - Об её стену.

*You can see from the questions that *о *and *об* are two different words: *about *and *against. *In the second case, *об' *is actually reduced *обо.*


----------



## morbo

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....gging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%EE+%F1%F2%E5%ED%F3
http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....ng&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%EE%E1+%F1%F2%E5%ED%F3

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...tart=1800&year_end=2012&corpus=12&smoothing=3

"о стену" победил

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...tart=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=12&smoothing=3

не говоря уж "об ошибке"

И в помине там нет никакой зависимости от глаголов или падежей.

И, как верно сформулировано у Ушакова, перед е, я, ю, "об" употребляется реже -- по той простой причине, что произносить или слышать "об ее" "об ягодах" или "об юбке" не вполне привычно -- порой нелепо; и подобные сочетания так же ритмически неудобны для произношения, как и "о всех" или "о мне".


----------



## crashblossom

Господа, о чем вы спорите? Спрашивают о чем либо, а не "об". 

УКУРЕН и Julia совершенно правы.


----------



## morbo

Да нет же. Спрашивают "о кошках", "о машинах", "о летающем пролетариате" -- но -- "об обороне Ленинграда", "об артели, сгоревшей на прошлой неделе" или "об изумительном недоразумении".

Это не значит, что за несоблюдение полагается пытка записями Kenny G., но и не отменяет того, что одна форма идиоматична, а другая -- нет. Любой корпус вам это подтвердит.

И ноги вытирают "о ковер".

Плюс к тому некоторые сочетания согласных -- "мн", "вс" -- лучше всего уживаются с "обо".

Поэтому говорят "обо мне", или "обо всем"; а вот спотыкаются чаще вообще "об меня".


----------



## crashblossom

Ах, как мне стыдно. Подзабыла я великий и могучий.


----------



## Syline

parusky said:


> мы говорим *ов её* ошибке Vs. мы говорим *о неё* ошибке.


Both are wrong. Choose either *о её* or *об её*. I myself would say "*об* её ошибке". Russian is a consonant language and a three-vowel cluster is not that typical for it. For me "*о* её" sounds in speech and looks in writing a little bit unnatural.


----------



## Vektus

Maroseika said:


> What do you mean "firm sound" and how does it refer to о/об?


I can't explain the quality of the sound properly, but I don't pronoun "и" at all, the 1st sound is like "mild й".
And if the 1st sound is vowel, we use об, otherwise - o. My 1st sound in "её" is consonant, so I use "o".


----------



## Vektus

JULLIA said:


> В самом деле--->Говорить,думать, мечтать о чем-то  (о ее фирменной сумке), о ком-то ( о ней)
> Удариться обо что-то (об ее кровать,об ее локоть), вытереть руки об ее полотенце, он ударился оБ Нее (не "о нее").
> Действительно, нет тут зависимости написания "б" от "ЕЕ". От глагола зависит, скорей всего.


Oh, this is really helpful! I didn't think about that.


----------



## morbo

Было бы очень любопытно взглянуть на попытку исследования и систематизации "того, почему написание и произношение предлога зависят от глагола"... Можно еще установить зависимость от этимологии глаголов. Докторскую защитить.


----------



## Vektus

morbo, я бы не сказала, что зависимость прямая и соблюдается постоянно, но интересно, что некоторые глаголы действительно чаще всего (не всегда) употребляются с определенными предлогами.


----------



## morbo

к примеру?


----------



## Vektus

Ну, это не совсем подходит к тематике, но раз уж вы просите:
признаться в чём-то
указать на что-то
обидеться на что-то
скучать по чему-то (а не "за чем-то")
и тд.


----------



## morbo

Это действительно никак не подходит к тематике. Речь шла о некой загадочной системе, влияющей на произношение, написание и употребление нескольких видов одного предлога (о, об, обо) в сочетании с глаголом, устанавливающим зависимость.

Синтаксис тут уж совсем ни при чем.


----------



## Hoax

parusky said:


> How would you say this?
> 
> 
> We talk about her mistake
> 
> мы говорим *ов её* ошибке Vs. мы говорим *о неё* ошибке.
> Thank you!



If you can remove the pronoun from the phrase and phrase will keep the same meaning then chose "её".

We talk about (her) mistake.
Мы говорим о (её) ошибке.

If the meaning is changed or doesn't exist at all in the sentence when you remove the pronoun then chose "неё".

We talk about her.
Мы говорим о ней.


----------



## Sobakus

*JULLIA* is partially right in fact. There is indeed a tendency to differentiate the prepositions о (being used more in the "about" meaning) and об ("against"). I suspect this confusion about the correct form is exactly due to this. By the way, обо isn't shortened об, it's a later development by analogy with со, во.


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> *JULLIA* is partially right in fact. There is indeed a tendency to differentiate the prepositions о (being used more in the "about" meaning) and об ("against"). I suspect this confusion about the correct form is exactly due to this. By the way, обо isn't shortened об, it's a later development by analogy with со, во.



Старая форма "обо" употреблялась со словами, у которых в первом слоге был безударный гласный, но потом этот гласный исчез, а форма предлога "обо" сохранилась только с местоимениями. 

ЗЫ: перенесли бы весь это треп не по теме в отдельный топик что ли.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Vektus said:


> Ну, это не совсем подходит к тематике, но раз уж вы просите:
> скучать по чему-то (а не "за чем-то")
> и тд.



В литературном языке - "скучать по кому / чему", но это не отменяет того факта, что Юг России и русскоязычная часть Украины говорят "скучать за кем / чем".


----------



## Vektus

Angelo di fuoco said:


> В литературном языке - "скучать по кому / чему", но это не отменяет того факта, что Юг России и русскоязычная часть Украины говорят "скучать за кем / чем".


Я думаю, имеет смысл в основном ссылаться на литературный язык, что я и делаю. Если выяснять нюансы для конкретных регионов, договориться на форуме будет просто невозможно


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Я с филологической позиции смотрю на это несколько иначе и считаю, что надо различать между ошибками и региональными вариантами (особенно эсли это касается больших регионов). Договориться можно практически всегда, было бы желание.


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Старая форма "обо" употреблялась со словами, у которых в первом слоге был безударный гласный, но потом этот гласный исчез, а форма предлога "обо" сохранилась только с местоимениями.
> 
> ЗЫ: перенесли бы весь это треп не по теме в отдельный топик что ли.


Можно узнать, что за гласный такой и что за слова, а также источник?


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Можно узнать, что за гласный такой и что за слова, а также источник?


Это лучше в книжках читать, а то я сейчас нагорожу =) Суть в том, что в праславянском языке все слога должны были быть открытыми "объ домъ" или "объ мьнh", позднее произошло падение редуцированных, они или исчезли, или стали гласными. В примере с домом за предлогом следовал слог с полной гласной, поэтому редуцированная гласная предлога отвалилась. В примере с "мне" за предлогом следовал слог с редуцированным звуком, он исчез, редуцированный предлога превратился в гласный (опять же в наше время редуцированный). Так происходило и с существительными и с местоимениями, но в наше время не могу придумать примера, чтобы предлог "обо" употреблялся с чем-то еще кроме местоимений.


----------



## Moro12

Syline said:


> Both are wrong. Choose either *о её* or *об её*. I myself would say "*об* её ошибке". Russian is a consonant language and a three-vowel cluster is not that typical for it. For me "*о* её" sounds in speech and looks in writing a little bit unnatural.



As to me, "её" definitely starts with a consonant: [йи-ЙО], so I would prefer "о её ошибке", there is no vowel cluster here. "Об её ошибке" sounds awkward, the same as "мы говорили об ёлке" would sound.
Yandex statistics: "о её" - 10 million, "об её" - 1 million.


----------



## Syline

Moro12 said:


> As to me, "её" definitely starts with a consonant: [йи-ЙО], so I would prefer "о её ошибке", there is no vowel cluster here. "Об её ошибке" sounds awkward, the same as "мы говорили об ёлке" would sound.
> Yandex statistics: "о её" - 10 million, "об её" - 1 million.


No, "её" with "об" starts with [ы] - [аб*ы*йО]. Moreover, even with "о" the combination will sound smth like [а*и*йО]. I doubt that someone can in fact in quick casual speech pronounce it with double yotization. So, it's not the same as "об ёлке" which indeed sounds awkward. 

I don't say that "о её" is wrong, it is supposedly more standard. But those 1 million pages in Yandex appeared not without reason.


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Это лучше в книжках читать, а то я сейчас нагорожу =) Суть в том, что в праславянском языке все слога должны были быть открытыми "объ домъ" или "объ мьнh", позднее произошло падение редуцированных, они или исчезли, или стали гласными. В примере с домом за предлогом следовал слог с полной гласной, поэтому редуцированная гласная предлога отвалилась. В примере с "мне" за предлогом следовал слог с редуцированным звуком, он исчез, редуцированный предлога превратился в гласный (опять же в наше время редуцированный). Так происходило и с существительными и с местоимениями, но в наше время не могу придумать примера, чтобы предлог "обо" употреблялся с чем-то еще кроме местоимений.


     Вы тут изрядно запутались, последующий слог не имеет никакого отношения к предлогу, редуцированные отваливалсь в слабых позициях. Закон открытых слогов и привёл к тому, что в предлоге "об" б отвалился перед согласными. Почему он перед "мне" и "всех" остался, затрудняюсь сказать, может быть, просто для ритма. Тут подробнее.


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Вы тут изрядно запутались, последующий слог не имеет никакого отношения к предлогу, редуцированные отваливалсь в слабых позициях. Закон открытых слогов и привёл к тому, что в предлоге "об" б отвалился перед согласными. Почему он перед "мне" и "всех" остался, затрудняюсь сказать, может быть, просто для ритма. Тут подробнее.



Исчезли редуцированные на конце слова, перед полными гласными, если же редуцированный стоял другой редуцированный, он становился полной гласной, что и произошло с предлогом, разве не так? В чем запутанность? Предлог не имел собственного ударения, поэтому относился к следующему слову, ровно так же, как не имели ударения и относились к следующему слову местоимениями я, ты, вы, поэтому эти местоимения не употребляются с предлогами.


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Исчезли редуцированные на конце слова, перед полными гласными, если же редуцированный стоял другой редуцированный, он становился полной гласной, что и произошло с предлогом, разве не так? В чем запутанность? Предлог не имел собственного ударения, поэтому относился к следующему слову, ровно так же, как не имели ударения и относились к следующему слову местоимениями я, ты, вы, поэтому эти местоимения не употребляются с предлогами.


Да, был неправ, предлог и вправду был частью следующего слова, иначе не перетягивал бы ударение. Но если бы там редуцированный был, получилось бы только 2 формы: "об" и "обо".

Вот только объяснения про местоимения не понял, они вполне себе употребляются с предлогами.


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Да, был неправ, предлог и вправду был частью следующего слова, иначе не перетягивал бы ударение. Но если бы там редуцированный был, получилось бы только 2 формы: "об" и "обо".



Так был предлог О и был предлог ОБЪ, из второго получился ОБ, когда редуцированный отвалился, и ОБО, когда редуцированный преобразовался.

С местоимениями пример к ударению, в данных формах местоимения всегда были безударны, поэтому присоединялись к следующему слову, предлоги присоединять было уже некуда, поэтому в данных формах местоимения с предлогами не употреблялись и не употребляются, где это было написано, мне, если честно, искать лень =) погуглите =)


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Так был предлог О и был предлог ОБЪ, из второго получился ОБ, когда редуцированный отвалился, и ОБО, когда редуцированный преобразовался.


А что у О за этимология?



> С местоимениями пример к ударению, в данных формах местоимения всегда были безударны, поэтому присоединялись к следующему слову, предлоги присоединять было уже некуда, поэтому в данных формах местоимения с предлогами не употреблялись и не употребляются, где это было написано, мне, если честно, искать лень =) погуглите =)


Ээ, я с мамой? Ты из дома? Вы в море?


----------



## Hoax

sobakus said:


> А что у О за этимология?



Вам рассказать, из каких языков и какими путями пришел предлог? Увольте, не возьмусь.



sobakus said:


> Ээ, я с мамой? Ты из дома? Вы в море?



Не эээ, а это предлог с существительным, при чем тут местоимение? Перед местоимением в ваших примерах не наблюдаю никаких предлогов. Мама с я? Дома из ты? Море в вы? Вроде нет :d


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Вам рассказать, из каких языков и какими путями пришел предлог? Увольте, не возьмусь.


Ну тогда зачем такие сенсационные утверждения делать?



> Не эээ, а это предлог с существительным, при чем тут местоимение? Перед местоимением в ваших примерах не наблюдаю никаких предлогов. Мама с я? Дома из ты? Море в вы? Вроде нет :d



  Ну вы же сказали "местоимения присоединялись к следующему слову, предлоги присоединять было уже некуда".  Вот я и присоединил их оба к одному слову. Уж не хотите ли вы сказать, что другие слова в именительном падеже употребляются с предлогами? Дама с шляпа?


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Ну тогда зачем такие сенсационные утверждения делать?



И снова я вас упорно не понимаю. В чем сенсация? Предлог "о"существовал в языке. Откуда взялся в языке "объ", вас не интересует, а "о" - интересует, в чем логика? 

http://old_russian.academic.ru/7882/о



Sobakus said:


> Ну вы же сказали "местоимения присоединялись к следующему слову, предлоги присоединять было уже некуда".  Вот я и присоединил их оба к одному слову. Уж не хотите ли вы сказать, что другие слова в именительном падеже употребляются с предлогами? Дама с шляпа?



Я хочу сказать, что я про дательный падеж, сори за введение в заблуждение. Но и вы не правы, так как в ваших примерах предлоги относятся к существительным, а не к местоимениям.

http://albooking.net/book_171_glava_22_R.html



> Формы дательного падежа ми, ти, си, ны, вы были в старославянском
> языке энклитиками, то есть словами, не имеющими самостоятельного уда-
> рения, но примыкавшими по ударению к предшествующему слову. Поэтому они не могли употребляться с предлогами, так как предлоги были прокли-
> тиками, то есть также не имели самостоятельного ударения, но примыкали к
> последующему слову.


----------



## Hoax

Если так интересно, можно было погуглить:



> ОБ. Общеслав. индоевроп. характера. Родственно др.-инд. abhi "к, из,  через", латышск. ap "около, вокруг", греч. amphi — тж., epi "на", лат.  ambi — тж. и т. д. Первичное значение — "около, вокруг", затем — "у,  при".





> О (предлог). Общеслав. Восходит к об в положении перед согласным.


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Если так интересно, можно было погуглить:


Ну здрасьте, я вам сам ссылку на Фасмера дал. А вы заявили, что


> был предлог О и был предлог ОБЪ


Вот я и прошу рассказать, откуда вдруг "О" - это другой предлог, нежели "ОБ". Впрочем, вы и сами сейчас видите, что были неправы и что это один и тот же предлог, а также что Б отпала перед гласными, из чего следует, что никакого ера там не было. На худой конец, слова вроде "об(в)язать", "об(в)оз" показывают, что ера не было.


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Вот я и прошу рассказать, откуда вдруг "О" - это другой предлог, нежели "ОБ". Впрочем, вы и сами сейчас видите, что были неправы и что это один и тот же предлог, а также что Б отпала перед гласными, из чего следует, что никакого ера там не было.



Что значит другой? Другой по сравнению с чем? Вы не допускаете, что современный ОБ мог произойти от двух ранее существовавших вариантов? 



> *ОБЪ* (2*) _предл. с вин. п. Употребляется при указании на место действия. На_:
> слышавше се Ст҃ополкъ. идуща ˫Арослава. пристрои бе-щисла вои… ѡбъ ѡнъ полъ Днѣпра. а ˫Арославъ ѡбъ сю. _ЛЛ 1377, 48 об._ (_1015_).





> На худой конец, слова вроде "об(в)язать", "об(в)оз" показывают, что ера не было.



В слове вязать не было редуцированного вѩзати, так что, что там было действительно перед ним, надо по примерам смотреть, приведете примеры? И зачем вы теперь на глаголы перешли?


----------



## Hoax

объжечи, объвинити, объводити. 
только все равно, речь изначально шла о местоимениях, а вы все дальше и дальше в лес.


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> Что значит другой? Другой по сравнению с чем? Вы не допускаете, что современный ОБ мог произойти от двух ранее существовавших вариантов?


Другой, нежели "ОБ", значит, что он другой по сравнению с "ОБ", с другой этимологией. Я всё допускаю, но предпосылок к этому нет, поэтому не вижу смысла делать такие предположения.



> В слове вязать не было редуцированного вѩзати, так что, что там было действительно перед ним, надо по примерам смотреть, приведете примеры? И зачем вы теперь на глаголы перешли?


 Редуцированный тут ни при чём, в слове вязать "В" после "Б" могла исчезнуть только в одном случае - если между ними ничего не было. И не вижу, какую роль играет частеречная принадлежность слова.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> Oб её. This is it.





LilianaB said:


> Both are probably correct, I think.



I love how you make things up in every single forum you visit.


----------



## LilianaB

Don't comment on languages you do not know well. Otherwise, write it in Russian, to prove you have an idea what the discussion here is about. Or put fluent Russian in your profile, at least.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Why? It hasn't stopped you from commenting on languages you don't know well! Why didn't you write in Russian? There's a HUGE difference between putting that you are fluent on your profile and actually being fluent. You have demonstrated this to us all on numerous occasions.


----------



## LilianaB

I only comment on languages I know very well, at a more than fluent level. Maybe I said once something about Norwegian, of which I understand about 80%, but I usually don't do it. You won't find any of my posts in fora the languages of which I don't speak very well, unless it was a question. Write in Russian, and I will answer you in Russian, although typing in the cyrillic is a real pain for me.


----------



## JULLIA

LilianaB said:


> Write in Russian, and I will answer you in Russian, although typing in the cyrillic is a real pain for me.


hi,Lili, what do you mean by it? Why do you say "a pain" instead of  "headache"  (head pain)?


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

JULLIA said:


> hi,Lili, what do you mean by it? Why do you say "a pain" instead of  "headache"  (head pain)?


It means she's lazy and doesn't want to use cyrillic, just like she's too lazy to write Polish letters.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Julia. They speak like that, in the US, at least, if something is difficult. I have been typing in English for most of my life, and I am not really used to typing in the cyrillic. I can, of course, but it takes me time. If I practice typing in the cyrillic, it affects my typing in English, and I type slower for some time. I have no problem writing in Russian: only typing is a problem sometimes.


----------



## LilianaB

The question was about the phrase: it is a pain, not about my typing career. I hope you were able to grasp it.#58


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

It still doesn't change the fact that you refuse to add any accents to letters. You claim to have translated many documents and to be busing working on translations now, yet your keyboard isn't set up to handle foreign letters and accents?


----------



## LilianaB

My keybord is set to English and Russian. I just usually don't type in any other language than English. I don't translate that many documents either, myself, some pleadings and criminal records into English. Otherwise, I translate more interesting things, although some records could be fun.


----------



## JULLIA

You are  touch-typing in English? Если это так, то это действительно трудно переключаться с одного шрифта на другой. Моя мама может печатать  на английском и на русском слепым методом. Мне это трудно даже представить. 
Если у нас возникают трудности с чем-то, то это мы называем головной болью, не просто болью. Так необычно это слышать без слова"головной"


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, definitely. I know where the Russian letters are on the keyboard as well, but I get very confused sometimes, when I want to type fast, and then I make mistakes in English, when I try typing in Russian for a while. But, I think they may close the thread if we continue talking about typing.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

POLSKAdoBOJU, please just stop going OT and attacking LilianaB. This thread is in the Russian forum about a specific subject, not about how somebody is typing.
I wonder why the moderators haven't cancelled the OT messages yet.


----------



## little green bird

"Её" begins with consonant "j", therefore it is CORRECT to say "о её ошибке" in written language. "Об её" is informal, even colloquial. Each language tends to simplify its the pronunciation (закон экономии речевых усилий - I don't know the English term), that's why there is a tendency to say "об её". But each tendency starts from below, and at the moment this variant stays colloquial. "Об её" is the literary variant.


----------



## morzh

I agree with Angelo.
Keep to the topic, stop attacking people.

And, I've been wondering lately, where, oh were have all the Russian mods gone?


----------



## gvozd

"Об её" - не скажу ни за что, но очень люблю конструкцию "об чём речь":d


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> "Об её" - не скажу ни за что, но очень люблю конструкцию "об чём речь":d


Даже если "они вытерли руки (обо что?) об ее полотенце." Они ударились (обо что?) об ее дверь"


----------



## little green bird

правильно. потому что это винительный падеж. а в в предложном падеже будет "о"


----------



## Sobakus

Предлоги уже падежи получили?)


----------



## Moro12

А они их когда-то теряли?


----------



## Sobakus

Moro12 said:


> А они их когда-то теряли?


 Да нет, наверное, это я забыл. А как предлог о склоняется? Вот я уже знаю, что о - это предложный, а обо - это винительный...


----------



## Hoax

Sobakus said:


> Да нет, наверное, это я забыл. А как предлог о склоняется? Вот я уже знаю, что о - это предложный, а обо - это винительный...



В теме над 3 из 4 страниц стереть, дурная дальше некуда, хоть вы не продолжайте =)


----------



## Sobakus

Hoax said:


> В теме над 3 из 4 страниц стереть, дурная дальше некуда, хоть вы не продолжайте =)


Да, и правда, надо бы самомодерироваться


----------

